# Latest Brasilian from Happy Donkey



## stuartmack1974 (Jan 28, 2014)

Are actually very nice, much better than the last batch and free with my recent order. Have to say their service is impeccable :0)


----------



## eurorrocket (Oct 2, 2011)

Got some Brazilian from HD when I was buying some bits and bobs. Wow was that strong. I like my espresso strong, but I couldn't drink that without milk. I also felt the creme was kind of mucky and dark. Probably my fault, but not good at all.

Rave Italian Job is now doing it for me.


----------



## stuartmack1974 (Jan 28, 2014)

I found that too and the crema was gritty, but the latest batch seems good, received yesterday. Or maybe ive just dialled my grinder in perfectly for that bean (which would be luck not judgement!)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If you are looking for a great brazillian coffee try the link below . Sweet in the cup , great on milk , forgiving to extract .

I would suggest their might be other roasters that can deliver more freshly roasted and better tasting brazillian beans, than HD.

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/brazil-fazenda-cachoeira-da-grama-yellow-bourbon-pulped-natural


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Mrboots2u said:


> If you are looking for a great brazillian coffee try the link below . Sweet in the cup , great on milk , forgiving to extract .
> 
> I would suggest their might be other roasters that can deliver more freshly roasted and better tasting brazillian beans, than HD.
> 
> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/brazil-fazenda-cachoeira-da-grama-yellow-bourbon-pulped-natural


Yes! Me!







http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Fresh-Coffee.html


----------



## stuartmack1974 (Jan 28, 2014)

Will do Mr Boots, Ive actually never bought beans from HD, but they always throw in a free bag! The last lot were actually ok. Have tried James, probably HasBean or Square Mile next


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> If you are looking for a great brazillian coffee try the link below . Sweet in the cup , great on milk , forgiving to extract .
> 
> I would suggest their might be other roasters that can deliver more freshly roasted and better tasting brazillian beans, than HD.
> 
> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/brazil-fazenda-cachoeira-da-grama-yellow-bourbon-pulped-natural


 My friends Mrs has her own salon and apparently does a very good Brazilian.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I didn't know jim Davidson was a member on here


----------

